# Handsome Hamilton needs a home...again (In Virginia)



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to say that Hamilton's mate, Penny passed away a few days ago , and his owner contacted me about returning him to me now, because he is lonely and in need of companionship.

IF there is anyone in need of a flightless male pigeon for their flightless hen, please contact me. He is up for adoption but needs a special home. Hamilton is a handsome large homing pigeon born Feb. 22, 2001. He is very healthy and doesn't have a bit of a problem getting around, but he cannot fly (due to an old wing injry) and needs special provisions. Hamilton is father to the Earl of Skye.

Hamilton currently resides in Cape Charles (on the Eastern coast), which is about 40 minutes away from Norfolk and Virginia Beach.

You can PM me or reach me by E-mail.

Thank you.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/home-available-20419.html?highlight=Hamilton+Penny


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about Penny. I hope you find Hamilton the perfect home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

maryjane said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Penny. I hope you find Hamilton the perfect home.


Thank you Maryjane, we our going to try our BEST!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmm..seems we have a member looking for a flightless bird as a companion for another.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Hmm..seems we have a member looking for a flightless bird as a companion for another.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=36626


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Charis said:


> Hmm..seems we have a member looking for a flightless bird as a companion for another.





Lovebirds said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=36626


Yep, I responded to his earlier thread/s (which I merged) and even sent Joe an e-mail.

I responded to the new thread today, too, Renee.

Thank you both for your care and concern over finding a home for my Hami.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

I sent an email but did not know if it was received. I am willing to pay to have the bird shipped and if absolutely necessary will look to drive if i must although might be several day trip. Let me know as i am very interested. lol joe


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KO Loft said:


> I sent an email but did not know if it was received. I am willing to pay to have the bird shipped and if absolutely necessary will look to drive if i must although might be several day trip. Let me know as i am very interested. lol joe


Very cool. That's the kind of dedication I like to read about. I hope it works out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

KO Loft said:


> I sent an email but did not know if it was received. I am willing to pay to have the bird shipped and if absolutely necessary will look to drive if i must although might be several day trip. Let me know as i am very interested. lol joe


Hi Joe,

Thank you for your response to my thread.

I am totally devoted to Hami and would take him back in a heartbeat if I couldn't find him the kind of home I'm looking for. I appreciate your dedication and hope this works out.

I have forwarded you Laurie's e-mail address in a PM, and please do keep me updated. 

Not sure if it is a good time of year to ship, as it is hot here, not sure about the temp in Virginia or Michigan.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

From what I see, this week would be the perfect week actually. Only in the 80's here and cooler than that in MI. I'd jump on this quick. Might heat up next week.


----------

